# Canon 430EX II vs Yongnuo 568EX



## sactown024 (Jan 25, 2013)

I found a used 430ex ii for $150 bucks in great condition but then there is the YN 568 EX for $180 which supports ettl and HSS. Neither flashes have  battery pack option. 

Anyone have an opinion on these 2 flashes?

http://www.amazon.com/Professional-...&qid=1359128337&sr=8-1&keywords=yongnuo+568ex


----------



## joshua_ (Jan 25, 2013)

I use Nikon so I have the 565ex ettl for mine.  So far, all is good.  Really holding up well.  Just used it yesterday for taking photos of water drops and I was surprised how well it worked when taking continuous photos. 

I haven't had it long enough to speak about longevity, but it seems well built.  The paperwork that comes with the YN 565ex wasn't helpful so I had to seek the info online.  It wasn't difficult to learn to use.


----------



## Siflan (Jan 29, 2013)

I like the 430ex II.  It has worked well for me.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 29, 2013)

I would suggest the 430ex II. I own two of them, and they work very well. I have not used the yongnuo, so I cannot speak for the build quality or reliability.


----------

